# Stephanie Clifford's Lawyer shuts down his Twitter Account....Imagine That !!!!



## nononono (May 23, 2018)

*Access to the " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " has been shut down as of today 05/23/2018...!*

*No longer does he have a " Public " Twitter account......*

*Gee.....I wonder why that happened...*
*Could it be the $ 10,000,000.00 judgement slapped on him yesterday !*
*Could it be he's involved in other things that access to his account will *
*further expose his " Other Things " !!!!*

 
  
 Michael Avenatti
Verified account
 @*MichaelAvenatti* 

Tweets Tweets, current page. 807
 Following Following 601 
 Followers Followers 503K 
 Likes Likes 744 



* Michael AvenattiVerified accountProtected Tweets *
*  @MichaelAvenatti  *
Attorney at Law

Los Angeles, CA
 avenatti.com 
Joined February 2011



*This account's Tweets are protected.*
Only confirmed followers have access to @*MichaelAvenatti*'s Tweets and complete profile. Click the "Follow" button to send a follow request.


*Boy o Boy isn't this hilarious, they guy who was ALL over the MSM calling for Sunlight and PUBLIC access to individuals and their data....The guy who acquired Bank Records and data that was PRIVATE and exposed them is now in hiding.....*
*The DEEP STATE Tool for Mueller is now an advocate for*
*PRIVACY......That's just Hilarious.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Access to the " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " has been shut down as of today 05/23/2018...!*
> 
> *No longer does he have a " Public " Twitter account......*
> 
> ...


Creepy Porn Star Lawyer, too funny.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2018)

*That's Tucker Carlson's label he attached to the " Pump and Dump " King*
*of Washington State ......He need's to apply for a job on Mike Rowe's series*
*" Dirty Jobs "......he sure is qualified......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's Tucker Carlson's label he attached to the " Pump and Dump " King*
> *of Washington State ......He need's to apply for a job on Mike Rowe's series*
> *" Dirty Jobs "......he sure is qualified......*


Yup, I watch TC nightly.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

*Now " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " opened his twitter account back up to  public access....*
*This guy has lost his mind....and what little credibility he ever had....*


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 28, 2018)

You are such a drone.  Please learn to think for yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yup, I watch TC nightly.


Of course you do.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mark-steyn-white-supremacists_us_5a61890ce4b0125fd6356675


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are such a drone.  Please learn to think for yourself.


*Neanderthal commentary in response to Free speech should be kept to thyself.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

*Creepy Porn Star Lawyer just got thrown under the Bus by CNN, they did*
*an investigation into his law firm and the scummy unlicensed Private*
*Investigators he's been hiring....*
*Not only that he some how was able to covertly manipulate some 15 time*
*Felon to file a $ 28,000.00 Bankruptcy charge against his firm that effectively*
* forcedhis firm into a 18 million dollar Bankruptcy proceeding ....*
*Which the Judge said was basically Collusive and Illegal or just plain...*
*Lucky....Right, this guy is the sleaziest of sleaze and he knows it !*
*Look what he did to the Tully's Coffee chain in Washington....he ruined it.*
*He ruined it with a " Pump and Dump " scheme that funded his little*
*race car fantasy....*
*I told you this guy was going down and now it's happening, he will be one of*
*first to get thrown right in the fire when this NXIVM scandal breaks WIDE*
*open. Watch !*


----------

